

The Internet Wants to Kill You... - esornoso
http://gapingvoid.com/2014/02/13/the-internet-wants-to-kill-you/

======
watercup
Here's a great slide share that I saw at my University:
[http://www.slideshare.net/wearesocialsg/social-digital-
mobil...](http://www.slideshare.net/wearesocialsg/social-digital-mobile-in-
apac)

------
craigslistmodel
Here is a classic line:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2LpJAD5AqQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2LpJAD5AqQ)

------
siliconbeach
The internet may not WANT to kill you, but just like nature, if you don’t
respect it, it will.

